

Canonical, Ubuntu Linux, CTO leaves - Garbage
http://www.zdnet.com/blog/open-source/canonical-ubuntu-linux-cto-leaves/8831

======
ldite
On Matt Zimmerman's blog; [http://mdzlog.alcor.net/2011/05/06/moving-on-from-
canonical-...](http://mdzlog.alcor.net/2011/05/06/moving-on-from-canonical-
but-not-from-ubuntu/)

------
fader
Matt is a fantastic guy and almost frighteningly smart. But for all his
expertise he's one of the easiest people to work with and for that I have
known. I'm sure he'll do well in whatever he does, and I'm very glad to know
that he will continue to be involved with Ubuntu even after leaving Canonical.

